# This is either a cool idea or the result of exhaustion,THC, and Kurosawa



## LostAvood (Sep 9, 2011)

Start a wandering group of martial artists? lol (I'm not going to be shocked at the stream of negativity I'm more then likely going to recieve)


----------



## trash diver (Sep 10, 2011)

I don't think its a bad idea.Maybe something like the Shaolin monks.


----------



## DaisyDoom (Sep 10, 2011)

Great idea if you could actually pull if off but it doesn't seem very likely lol....maybe it's jut me but trying to gather a group of people with common skills/ideas/interests is not easy and the more unconventional the idea is, the harder it seems to be.


----------



## shiftingGEARS (Sep 10, 2011)

Akira Kurosawa you speak of? I would love to learn Bruce lee's jeet kune do.


----------



## LostAvood (Sep 10, 2011)

DaisyDoom said:


> Great idea if you could actually pull if off but it doesn't seem very likely lol....maybe it's jut me but trying to gather a group of people with common skills/ideas/interests is not easy and the more unconventional the idea is, the harder it seems to be.



I agree wholeheartedly I have been practicing martial arts for a very long time (19 years to be exact). I'm not an expert, I'm not some ignorant fool that believes I am one of the top 500 martial artists in the world today. I am an advanced beginner like all who truly walk the path to attain mastery in any art martial or otherwise. The true master has attained levels of enlightenment, insight, moksha, whatever you may name it, a true master never is someone who has discovered a truth that few will ever be able to comprehend. I am someone who looks for mastery not for power but for tranquility. I put this post up just in case someone/s like minded came across this and cared to join me or meet up to aid one another, protect one another, to hone our skills and in most cases keep one another from becoming to bitter and to hateful. If you lose the true definition of attaining mastery, then you become nothing more then another dangerous, soulless, wanderer.


----------



## LostAvood (Sep 11, 2011)

shiftingGEARS said:


> Akira Kurosawa you speak of? I would love to learn Bruce lee's jeet kune do.


 I'm not being a nit picky know it all dick. I actually only found this out when I was 16 yrs old. Jeet Kune Do itself is not a style. Its a concept, Its the concept of style without style. You see Sifu Bruce Lee was trying to teach his students that what works for one does not work for another hence the technique may have been done perfectly so why was it not as effective as when others do it. Bruce Lee's Style ala trying to do the same techniques and motions he did is known as Jun Fuan Gung-fu. It gets its name from his Sifu Lee's Chinese name which is Lee Jun Fuan. To follow the Jeet Kune do philosophy at least my interpretation is to continually learn new techniques and learn which ones work for you as individual. But like all things I am only one person with only my personal experiences to draw off of so like a learning a new technique empty your cup then listen and then accept what is useful to you as an individual and discard what is superfluous


----------



## shiftingGEARS (Sep 11, 2011)

well then, thats all good to know..


----------



## dharma bum (Sep 11, 2011)

when i was younger, my uncle taught me a lot of bujinkan budo taijutsu (ninpo) and it can really enlighten your awareness and heighten your senses. it's really good in dark alleys or with the element of surprise. also, being more aware of your surroundings gives you a whole new sense of looking at things... like how many exits are in the place you are in... what you could use as a weapon if needed... how people around you are behaving, etc. one of my uncle's best friends was a guy named stephen hayes, and apparently he is some american-ninja-hotshot guy. that's how he learned it. 
if i could learn anything, i'd like to give a go at hapkido or krav maga and mix them (with ninpo) all together. but knowing an art and practicing it are two different things.


----------



## Puckett (Sep 11, 2011)

i learned all my moves from the great Chuck Norris, i can and will defeat everyone


----------



## DaisyDoom (Sep 11, 2011)

Fuck Chuck Norris.


----------



## Puckett (Sep 11, 2011)

DaisyDoom said:


> Fuck Chuck Norris.



sorry but now i have to kill you


----------



## DaisyDoom (Sep 11, 2011)

Well, we do have that in common


----------

